# HELP! Time for a new scope!



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a Savage 30-06 that I use for deer and am going to try coyotes. Where I hunt it is pretty hilly so my longest shot will be around 150 - 200 yards. The scope I am using came with the gun. I think I have decided to get a new scope for around $300 and then wait to see if I need, or want o new rifle. What is the best scope that I should buy???


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

IMO the best scope you can get for around $300 is the Nikon Buckmasters 4.5x14x40SF it has side focus parallax adjustment, resetable turrets and crystal clear glass. I have one on my 10FP and would not hesitate to get another.

Nikon Scope

huntin1


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

For 300 you can get a better scope than a nikon buckmasters. I would choose a leupold or sightron.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

johndeerel said:


> For 300 you can get a better scope than a nikon buckmasters. I would choose a leupold or sightron.


I've had both Leupold and Sightron scopes in the $300 range and neither compare to the Nikon Buckmasters. And since the old man died Leupold's QC and CS just plain sucks.

huntin1


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

I've had both Leupold and Sightron scopes in the $300 range and neither compare to the Nikon Buckmasters. And since the old man died Leupold's QC and CS just plain sucks.

for one thing nikon buckmasters are the cheap nikons if i would get a nikon i would get a nikon monarch. i have a 3-9 nikon buckmaster on my 223 and have two 3-9 leupolds one on my 243 and another on my22/250 and they are way better than the nikon buckmasters


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

With $300 I'd look on craigs list or Ebay and find a lightly used name brand. I know the Leupolds are warrentied for life, not just to the original owner. B&L/Bushnell 3200 and 4200 are good. Burris Signitures are also top notch. Don't go to gunshows much any more but got a great deal on an old Redfield a few months ago. 3.5x14 or something like that for $75.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

johndeerel said:


> for one thing nikon buckmasters are the cheap nikons if i would get a nikon i would get a nikon monarch. i have a 3-9 nikon buckmaster on my 223 and have two 3-9 leupolds one on my 243 and another on my22/250 and they are way better than the nikon buckmasters


OK, I ain't going to argue with you, you can have your Luppies, I've had much better luck with Nikon. And just for informations sake, Nikon's inexpensive, or cheap as you call it, line is ProStaff.

huntin1


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Another vote for a Nikon! For the money you can't beat um. I am not a fan of the Leupold. I haven't had a good one yet. I have two of the Buckmasters and they work. They are by no means the clearest glass you have ever looked through but IMO they are the best bang for $300.

You may be able to find some hold-over Monarchs online for close to that. I have a couple of those and love them. They are a good scope for that $500 range. IMO I would spend more on the glass then the gun, but thats just me!

Nikon= lifetime no questions asked garantee.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a Nikon Buckmaster 3-9X40 that was $250 or so. Not overly impressed, but it does the job, and you get what you pay for. If I had to do it over I would have gone with the 4.5-14.

I definately agree with the fact that Leupold Customer Service and Quality Control sucks!!! I purchased 2 VXIII's from their "Custom Shop" and had screwups on shipping on one, and the other they engraved another guy's name on my scope. They wanted me to pay to send it back to get every thing corrected (not a chance!!). Then when I asked for a discount for time lost because of the screw up, the guy got pissy with me. I still think they make the best scopes in the USA though.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I have been very impressed by the Nikons for the money. I also like Burris but they are going to be around the $400 mark.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

There is a Burris Fullfield II 4.5-14x42 for sale in the classifieds right now for $275 and is only a couple months old. It has their ballistic plex reticle. I have one and love it. Paid like $350 for mine new.

Matt


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I would also go for the Nikon. Great scope!


----------

